# laying shingles over morning dew



## bluebird5 (Dec 13, 2010)

Is it ok to lay shingles over morning dew? Do you wait til it dries for safety or do you wait because you don't want any moisture under the shingles? Will ot cause shingles to blister if you lay over the dew on the roof?


----------



## CompleteW&D (May 28, 2011)

The morning dew won't cause any problems for the shingles, but your workers will certainly be in harms way. Felt underlayment is slippery enough without being wet. With dew all over it, one false step and one of your guys is a quadraplegic (sp?).

Personally, I would wait until it burns off.


----------



## kubie (Oct 19, 2008)

seems the felt paper wrinkles when its wet. We tried to shingle and the wrinkles never went away. you could still see them through the shingles.



i wouldnt dew it.....i would wait for a dry roof also


----------



## CompleteW&D (May 28, 2011)

kubie said:


> *i wouldnt dew it.....i would wait for a dry roof also*


LOL.... funny stuff. :laughing:


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

felt paper will be wrinkly when wet. You should wait for it to dry and don't pull out the torches either! 

Personally I don't have this problem since I roof back what I tear off the same day and when I do new construction which is ummm never, I used to install my own felt and ice shield.


----------



## bluebird5 (Dec 13, 2010)

I am very confused about the blistering. I was reading and one site was saying that blistering comes from laying shingles over a wet surface. Another said that blistering comes from storing the shingles outside. ABC supply here in nashville keeps gobs of shingles outside. I am just nervous about it. This moning it wanted to start earlier, but I spent a long time wiping up dew. Now I got half the roof on and it just rained so a bunch of water ran under the shingles. Do I have anything to worry about? I am using oakridge by owens corning.


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

Nail it and stop worrying...


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

I've seen blisters once in my career and they were installed in the winter over frosted felt. 

I'm willing to bet every shingle I have ever installed was stored outside.


----------



## CompleteW&D (May 28, 2011)

> Another said that blistering comes from storing the shingles outside. ABC supply here in nashville keeps gobs of shingles outside. I am just nervous about it.


 
Ummmm.... aren't they (shingles) DESIGNED to spend their whole life "outside?" I mean really.... THINK about that before you answer BB5. Do they go through some magical transformation and morph into something totally magical and able to withstand the elements after they get installed - outside? No of course not.

Someone had been hittin Granny's Elixir before breakfast when they said that.


----------



## bluebird5 (Dec 13, 2010)

yea I know what ya mean. I did not think that shingles were sensitive at all, but I saw some that were blistered and started reading about it. This is one page i had found and read into some roofing forum. I agree the whole idea shingles soaking up water from within the package or absorbing the dew off the roof sounded nuts to me too, but I was just wondering what you guys thought about it. I'm just gonna lay em
! 


Here is some of the stuff i read

*Ten Reasons Roofs Fail
*

*1. Blisters.* Bubble-like or long, thin raised areas on the roof are called blisters. Blisters are the most common roofing problem. They occur when a gas, usually water vapor, is trapped within the roofing system either between the plies or between the plies and the insulation. The heat of the sun during the day causes the gas to expand. The expansion of the gas creates a pressure within the system that pushes the plies apart, resulting in the blister.
Blisters would not occur if there were not some reason for moisture in the membrane. Two common ones are applying the roof to a damp substrate, as during a re-cover, and applying wet materials, such as felts, that have absorbed dew or rain on the edges. The moisture that causes blisters can often be traced back to another problem: improper storage of insulation, which allows water to soak through holes in shrink wrap or at the bottom of the stack where shrink wrap doesn’t cover. Moisture can also get into a roof installed in the presence of rain, snow or dew.


and it came from here http://www.buyerschoiceinspections.com/Inspecting-Roofs


----------



## bluebird5 (Dec 13, 2010)

Someone had been hittin Granny's Elixir before breakfast when they said that.[/QUOTE]

haha I had a granny that liked here elixir. She would drink nervine:clap:


----------



## bluebird5 (Dec 13, 2010)

I am not stating anything just showing you guys some more stuff I had read 



BLISTERING OF ASPHALT SHINGLES 

In studying the causes of various types of blistering with a view to minimize the blister potential, much has been learned about the behaviour of blistering shingles. Typically asphalt shingles only blister where the exposure conditions on the roof include one or more of the following:

• Poor or inefficient ventilation causing the shingles to reach excessive temperatures (over 60°C).

• Wet shingles - shingle not properly protected prior to application, causing moisture to be entrapped within it, leading to blisters.

• Wet roof boards - sudden moisture release into shingle Resin dripping from trees - softens the asphalt, allowing blister to form.

• Too much solvent-based asphalt adhesive - applies particularly to roofs covered with low slope shingles - when manually sealing shingles, ensure that the spot of adhesive is no larger than the size of a quarter.

• Use of an incompatible adhesive or use of an adhesive mixed with gasoline, turpentine or other solvents.

• Shaded areas suddenly exposed to hot sun each day.

• Roof areas receiving both direct and reflected heat from the sun.





came from http://casma.ca/en/bulletin_21.shtml



Thank you to all. I really enjoy contractor talk and having a place to turn to to get 2nd opinions from experience people.
:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## seeyou (Dec 12, 2008)

bluebird5 said:


> yea I know what ya mean. I did not think that shingles were sensitive at all, but I saw some that were blistered and started reading about it. This is one page i had found and read into some roofing forum. I agree the whole idea shingles soaking up water from within the package or absorbing the dew off the roof sounded nuts to me too, but I was just wondering what you guys thought about it. I'm just gonna lay em
> !
> 
> 
> ...


That article is referring to BUR, not shingles. They've copied & pasted w/o understanding what they're reading.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

Stop using felt and use synthetic roof paper and it's actually not slippery at all when wet. I can't believe how many guys still use felt when there are better products.

just roof over the dew, if there is a lot, take your handheld blower (if you don't have one, buy one) and that helps blow the water off, you are just starting at the bottom anyways. So blow a little bit at the bottom by the time you get up higher, the dew will be dried up most of the time.

I really don't do roofing but I have been on a lot of sites with my roofer and watched and sometimes had to help him with some woodwork/sheathing damage etc.

I love the handheld blowers, they come in very handy.


----------



## kage (Aug 17, 2008)

If felt is wet use a air blower to blow off DEW...:thumbsup:


----------



## MJW (Jan 27, 2006)

bluebird5 said:


> I am not stating anything just showing you guys some more stuff I had read
> 
> 
> 
> ...


While some of these points (excuses) are true.....they are all lousy excuses for a lousy product and an attempt to get out of paying warranty claims.


----------



## CompleteW&D (May 28, 2011)

kage said:


> If felt is wet use a air blower to blow off DEW...:thumbsup:


What a GREAT idea!


----------



## old roofer (May 10, 2011)

1 laying shingle over wet deck or felt will not cause shingle to blister (blistering of shingle is a manufacting defect)
2 if you lay shingles over winking felt your shingle willnot lay down unless you pulled the felt tited as you nailed it then most of the time
3 if you hand seal and used to much that can cause blistering


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

ApgarNJ said:


> Stop using felt and use synthetic roof paper and it's actually not slippery at all when wet. I can't believe how many guys still use felt when there are better products.
> 
> just roof over the dew, if there is a lot, take your handheld blower (if you don't have one, buy one) and that helps blow the water off, you are just starting at the bottom anyways. So blow a little bit at the bottom by the time you get up higher, the dew will be dried up most of the time.
> 
> ...


I am sure you can figure out on your own why guys use regular #15lb asphalt felt instead of a synthetic or fiberglass based underlayment.

I just bid a 75 sq roof. (two sides,5 pitch, hope I get it). My underlayment cost using roofers select will be around 1150. 

If I were to use regular 15# I would be at about $550.00


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

I have stripped roofs come back and had wrinkled felt. Rip it off put new down and get to it....

For what it is worth I have laid several 1000 square of shingles and have never seen a blistering shingle.


----------



## kage (Aug 17, 2008)

the reason i use felt over synthetic has got nuthin to do with price, i;ve been using felt for over 30yrs and have had no problems, ya wanna pay more thats up to you, if GC or H/O wants synthetic..fine we'll use it..


----------



## RoofmasterFlex (Jun 6, 2011)

Felt paper can wrinkle when wet. Never seen a case of the shingles blistering due to that though.


----------



## JWRoofing (May 5, 2011)

kubie said:


> seems the felt paper wrinkles when its wet. We tried to shingle and the wrinkles never went away. you could still see them through the shingles.
> 
> 
> 
> i wouldnt dew it.....i would wait for a dry roof also



...that there is funny!


----------



## PA woodbutcher (Mar 29, 2007)

kage said:


> the reason i use felt over synthetic has got nuthin to do with price, i;ve been using felt for over 30yrs and have had no problems, ya wanna pay more thats up to you, if GC or H/O wants synthetic..fine we'll use it..


When using felt, I always used 30# anyways. With the price of felt paper going up along with anything else using oil or asphalt impregnated, it is almost as expensive as the synthetics.

I switched to Alpha Protec a couple of years ago. It comes in a 10 square roll and is lighter than a roll of 30#. It lays faster and easier, with no wrinkles. Stickier when walking on and is less prone to sliding out from under staples.

Just used the titanium for the first time last week. Not sure I liked it. Very sticky, almost like a glue on it. Really liked that part, but stretches making it easy to cause wrinkles. The wrinkles aren't bad and would never be seen under an architectural shingle, but they are there


----------



## bluebird5 (Dec 13, 2010)

so synthetic underlayments do not get all wrinkly when wet? What about tempreture will the cold weather cause them to wrinkle? what are a few brands that can compare pricewise to felt?


----------

